# Opinions on Nautic Star boats



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am starting to look at offshore boats. My price range keeps me within the 22-23' range of boats as of right now. 

I have narrowed it down to a few but wanted opinions from people that have more experence then myself. 

I have found very little real info on the Nautic Star 2200CC besides the specs and dealers details. I can get a great price on this boat, but do not want to drop the money if there are problems. 

The Nautic Star fits my needs and price range. If anyone owns one, sells them or has experence with them please give me the pros and cons. I understand that no boat is perfect, and I would perfer to know if there are any down sides going into the deal. 

I still have a lot of time. I will not get serious about buying a boat until after the first of the year. But want to get my ducks in a row long before then so I do not waste any time looking at boats that I can not afford, or do not perform to the standards I want. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Nautic Star boats are mid tier. I know first hand their bay boats are wet. I would also look at Sea Pro. You can pick up a slightly used 25 footer for mid to low 30s. Buy used and you get alot of extras and the original buyer already took the depreciation hit. Right now its a buyers market.


----------



## dtmcdani (Jul 28, 2008)

*2200 cc*

My wife and I live in Galveston and purchased our first New Boat last year, a Nauticstar 2200 cc offshore. Up to this point we have only owned bayboats but our nauticstar has been an awesome boat. We have a black one with a black t-top and a 250 yamaha. Plenty of power, great ride, good bowflare so it is a pretty dry ride unless your driving hard into the wind. We have taken it offshore 40+ times since July2007. On a good day, like this last week, we go out to the Fogg, or German Charlie. We generally stay with in an hours ride to port, so if the seas are calm and we can go 35MPH we'll go out 35 miles or so. We also added dual batteries, XM weather, and Epirb. We use Sta bil regularly and keep up with annual maintenance. Texas Marine sold us ours and we have had absolutely no complaints. I reasearched boats for about a year before deciding to buy this one. We went to several boat shows and really did a lot of looking. We decided to buy new since this was our first real boat. Everyony told us to buy used, "your just throwing your money away." But this way we learn on our own with our own boat, our dings, our nicks, running aground, hitting the dock or rig, whatever it is, its ours and we did it. I really do think that Nauticstar gives you the best bang for your buck. Seahunt, Proline, Robalo, Triton, Scout and Everglades are proven boats with good to very good reputations but they all wanted about $10,000 more for about the same 22ft boat. Seahunt wanted $54,000 and didn't even come with a trailer. Either way keep looking, Nauticstar was right for us. If you live in the galveston area and want to come see and crawl in it, My name is david and we keep our boat at Blue water storage on highway 6. I'll be glad to answer any question and help in any way I can, just write and let me know.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

dtmcdani said:


> My wife and I live in Galveston and purchased our first New Boat last year, a Nauticstar 2200 cc offshore. Up to this point we have only owned bayboats but our nauticstar has been an awesome boat. We have a black one with a black t-top and a 250 yamaha. Plenty of power, great ride, good bowflare so it is a pretty dry ride unless your driving hard into the wind. We have taken it offshore 40+ times since July2007. On a good day, like this last week, we go out to the Fogg, or German Charlie. We generally stay with in an hours ride to port, so if the seas are calm and we can go 35MPH we'll go out 35 miles or so. We also added dual batteries, XM weather, and Epirb. We use Sta bil regularly and keep up with annual maintenance. Texas Marine sold us ours and we have had absolutely no complaints. I reasearched boats for about a year before deciding to buy this one. We went to several boat shows and really did a lot of looking. We decided to buy new since this was our first real boat. Everyony told us to buy used, "your just throwing your money away." But this way we learn on our own with our own boat, our dings, our nicks, running aground, hitting the dock or rig, whatever it is, its ours and we did it. I really do think that Nauticstar gives you the best bang for your buck. Seahunt, Proline, Robalo, Triton, Scout and Everglades are proven boats with good to very good reputations but they all wanted about $10,000 more for about the same 22ft boat. Seahunt wanted $54,000 and didn't even come with a trailer. Either way keep looking, Nauticstar was right for us. If you live in the galveston area and want to come see and crawl in it, My name is david and we keep our boat at Blue water storage on highway 6. I'll be glad to answer any question and help in any way I can, just write and let me know.


Thanks for the info. When I did a search on 2cool about the 2200CC . You were the only person that had said anything about them.

My neighbor has the nauticstar 24' bay boat. I like it, and the fit and finish seem to be good.

I live west of Beaumont, and will be dealing with Texas Marine in Beaumont ifI decided to get one.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

My last boat was a Nautic Star off shore version. It didn't have all the bells and whistles I would have liked on a boat but then again you have to pay for them. I did find that for the money the boat was actually well put together and had some construction features that you only find on more expensive boats. I liked the boat but wanted something bigger that had more range. I could easily recommend a Nautic Star. Looking at the newer ones they have made some improvements on some of the things I thought they could have done better. It was just little things but to me they made a difference. For example on mine the overhead electronics box had two latches, one on each side. It always took two hands to open it. I didn't like that. Also all the switches were on a flat verticle serface on the passenger side of the center console. Every time you hit a wave your passanger would bump the switch panel turning on switches you didn't want on and turning off switches you didn't want turned off. All that has been fixed. 

As for Texas Marine, I bought my last two boats from them. From a service perspective I have found them to be very responsive and very competent. If you are b uying a new boat you want to ensure the dealer is top notch. Texas Marine seems to be just that. 

Good luck and have fun with the boat. The only comment I would make is to consider going pre owned first. I've always heard that the first boat you buy is the one that will tell you what you really want. I've found that to be true. Also, offshore there is no such thing as too big.


----------



## North Texas Fiberglass (Mar 16, 2006)

From what I've seen of Nautic Star, they are actually pretty good boats. I love Sea Pro, but since Bayliner just bought Sea Pro, I am hold them with reservation. Generally anythign Bayliner touches goes downhill. They are dropping their current Trophy line, and bringing in Sea Pro, and dropping the Sea Pro name. 

But as mentioned, Nautic Star seems to be a good boat. They've been out long enough that if there were any real problems, we should have heard of them so far.


----------



## marine0311 (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you looked at Sea Hunt? Same quality but better ride. Has a variable deadrise hull like a Grady. I have one for sale if your interested.....23' with T-Top, 2005 model with Chartplotter/Sonar combo and a 225 Yamaha 4 Stroke with under 100hrs. Extremely clean boat. PM if interested.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

TJ If I was doing it now I would go after a slightly used boat. There are a lot of great deals out there on top tear boats. 

There are a lot of great boats out there. Be sure to look at range, ride and economy. Most importantly, get what you want. It will save you money in the long run. 

Also two engines are way better than one for offshore.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I rode on Capt. Doug's (On the site) when he had one. We ran 50+ miles offshore that day in some 1-2s and it handled well. (PM him for some feedback)
I would go used too and twins.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> TJ If I was doing it now I would go after a slightly used boat. There are a lot of great deals out there on top tear boats.
> 
> There are a lot of great boats out there. Be sure to look at range, ride and economy. Most importantly, get what you want. It will save you money in the long run.
> 
> Also two engines are way better than one for offshore.


I know there is a very slightly used Sailfish that never see water sitting up catching dust. The owner works to much, and has a baby on the way. Think I could talk him out of it Cheap









It is a buyers market right now, but it is NOT a borrowers market . Banks are tight with there money these days and the interest rates on used are higher then they should be.

I have broke the numbers down, 26' Twins sound great. Until you look at the price compared to a 23' new single. I can get more boat buying used, but will be paying more interest, and depending on the purchase price could end up paying more a month on a used compared to a new boat.

I know that the 3' makes a difference but the interest rate on the used boat compared to a New boat is a lot. As it stands now financing a new boat, combined with the massive price reductions some of theese dealers are putting on these boats. Makes buying new a much better prospect at this point in time. I am not saying it always will be like this, and may change by the end of the year. But as of right now banks are a little nervious, and seem to want to make some money off of used boats.

Then once you look at operating cost, fuel cost, Insuracne. etc on a 26' twin. The newer 23' are looking better and better. There is a gluttony of 23' on the market right now that the dealers are cutting the price big time.

I have owned many boats, but this will be my first offshore boat. Buying Used is always an opinion when I am boat shopping. There are over 20 boats that I am looking at right now. Some stand very little chance of me buying them. Others are high on the list. The Nautic Star is a great buy, no way around it. It is not an Everglades by no means, but is a lot of boat for the money.

But as far as performance offshore in the Gulf, there are just not that many people runing them. So finding how they perform in real world conditions has been a little hard.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

marine0311 said:


> Have you looked at Sea Hunt? Same quality but better ride. Has a variable deadrise hull like a Grady. I have one for sale if your interested.....23' with T-Top, 2005 model with Chartplotter/Sonar combo and a 225 Yamaha 4 Stroke with under 100hrs. Extremely clean boat. PM if interested.


Thanks, but I am not in the market until after the first of the year. If you still have it then, I will give it a look.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> I am starting to look at offshore boats. My price range keeps me within the 22-23' range of boats as of right now.


dunno what that price range is, but if it's over $10k, that's a helluvva investment to make on the offhand chance o'fishin' offshore just a coupla times a year when conditions are optimal for such a small boat (imo)

sorry if that's not what's you wanna hear, but when i hear about little boats like that going offshore all i can think about is, 'death-on-a-cracker', and overworking the CG when they could better be serving someone that was better equipped but needs aid because of a mechanical problem, injury, or some life threating situation

i figger if you're gonna skrimp on a boat, the next thing'll be skrimpin' on safety equipment.......... no exrtra handheld VHF, a 'SPOT' instead of an EPIRB, and sumpin stupid like truck tire inner-tubes, fix-a-flat, and duct tape instead of a real life raft

you didn't say which port you plan on fishing out of either

what's your life worth?......... and more importantly, what are your friend's and family's life worth?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

*New 26' With A Single 300*

*Jolly Roger - here is a new 26' boat capable of doing both bay and offshore work, and doing it in our Texas conditions. It's Panga Marine's 261 Tournament model and it will run fine on a single, or can use twins. The setup below is a single Suzuki 300hp motor, on a hydraulic jack plate for shallow work. The boat has a 22 degree deadrise so it handles offshore Texas GOM conditions very well. Hunter Neblett, who lives on Galveston Bay, has one of these boats and uses it for both bay fishing, nearshore tarpon trips and trips 80+ miles offshore. Fuel mileage with a single 300 is around 3mpg at 34mph (see full specs on website). WOT with this setup is 48mph. Here is the link to Panga Marine's website. This is a very capable crossover boat, and is not mass produced but made to the buyer's specs. I have the 28' bigger brother version of this boat and have had great results here over the last two years. If you want Hunter's contact info let me know. Good luck with your search.

http://www.pangamarine.com/tournament_specs.html





























*


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

buzzard bill said:


> *Jolly Roger - here is a new 26' boat capable of doing both bay and offshore work, and doing it in our Texas conditions. It's Panga Marine's 261 Tournament model and it will run fine on a single, or can use twins. The setup below is a single Suzuki 300hp motor, on a hydraulic jack plate for shallow work. The boat has a 22 degree deadrise so it handles offshore Texas GOM conditions very well. Hunter Neblett, who lives on Galveston Bay, has one of these boats and uses it for both bay fishing, nearshore tarpon trips and trips 80+ miles offshore. Fuel mileage with a single 300 is around 3mpg at 34mph (see full specs on website). WOT with this setup is 48mph. Here is the link to Panga Marine's website. This is a very capable crossover boat, and is not mass produced but made to the buyer's specs. I have the 28' bigger brother version of this boat and have had great results here over the last two years. If you want Hunter's contact info let me know. Good luck with your search.*
> 
> *http://www.pangamarine.com/tournament_specs.html*http://www.pangamarine.com/tournament_specs.html


Yep, they are on my short list of boats. Only problem I have with them is I have fished from Pangas a few times. One thing I figured out about them is they do not anchor very good. The smaller beam tends to put a lot of roll in them once they stop. Or at least the ones that I have fished from tend to do this.

I will be anchoring often, and know that the American versions of the Panga are different. I have yet to get a chance to ride in one of the american versions. I checked out one close at the Tarpon Tournament. If that was your Panga, it is nice.

Do not tell Bill Fisher, but I am one of the crazy guys that fish offshore in a kayak. If you fished the tarpon torunament sure you saw us out there. I would not want him to have a heat attack.

The Nautic Star boat I asked about on this thread has a 19 degree dead rise.

Thanks for the info, I will be checking them out.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> you didn't say which port you plan on fishing out of either
> 
> ?


Will be out of Sabine and Bolivar. Since I am half way between them.

Would judge by your response I can not count on you as a Buddy boat?

What you suggest 32' foutain, maybe a 450 Bertram ?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Who takes fixaflat and innertubes offshore instead of a lifeboat?? Your talkin crazy now.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> Who takes fixaflat and innertubes offshore instead of a lifeboat?? Your talkin crazy now.


Well ****, I was writting that down. Now I got to start all over with my safety gear.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

Bill Fisher said:


> sorry if that's not what's you wanna hear, but when i hear about little boats like that going offshore all i can think about is, 'death-on-a-cracker', and overworking the CG when they could better be serving someone that was better equipped but needs aid because of a mechanical problem, injury, or some life threating situation


That has to be one of the dumbest things I have ever seen on here.

I suppose that the larger the boat you have the more a humans life is worth?
I suppose the bigger your boat is, the more your tax dollars are worth?

Maybe he wants to pay cash for a boat and not finance a boat for 30 years like people doing now days. Maybe he does not want the hassle of finding 3 or 4 yahoos to go fishing with him to crew every single time he goes out.

As long as he has the required safety gear to be a "legal" vessel why does anything else matter?

Sorry, I don't have any info on Nautic Start boats and I don't know what they cost so I cannot offer an opinon of an alternate brand!


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

You asked about the downside of the Nautic Star. First of all there is offshore fishing and then there is offshore fishing. One is truly offshore and the other is near shore. the Nautic Star is good for near shore. The boat is fairly light weight and with the 19 in dead rise I found with mine that I had to be selective on the days I would go over 15 to 20 miles. It simply took to long to get out in anything over 2 to 3 foot seas. I also found myself concerned on those days I could get out further with a single engine. The upside to the single engine is that it was economical.

With that boat I found myself constrained as to the type of fish I could consistently go after. Not saying you won't get some good fish on the shorter runs, you will. However, you are not going to get the fish you can get at 40 to 80 miles. The other upside to the Nautic Star is that you can pretty comfortably bay fish with it and that will provide some variability in the fishing. If you truly want to get into offshore fishing that is probably not the boat. That is why I move to a 27 foot with twin 250s and I wish it were bigger. 

At a minimum I would look for something in the 24 to 25 ft range with twin 150s at least. You probably can find a used late model one for about hte same price as the NS. I understand the issue of costs and interest but that is a lot to pay for something you may not be satisfied with depending on the type of "offshore " fishing you plan to do.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

kevindog312 said:


> You asked about the downside of the Nautic Star. First of all there is offshore fishing and then there is offshore fishing. One is truly offshore and the other is near shore. the Nautic Star is good for near shore. The boat is fairly light weight and with the 19 in dead rise I found with mine that I had to be selective on the days I would go over 15 to 20 miles. It simply took to long to get out in anything over 2 to 3 foot seas. I also found myself concerned on those days I could get out further with a single engine. The upside to the single engine is that it was economical.
> 
> With that boat I found myself constrained as to the type of fish I could consistently go after. Not saying you won't get some good fish on the shorter runs, you will. However, you are not going to get the fish you can get at 40 to 80 miles. The other upside to the Nautic Star is that you can pretty comfortably bay fish with it and that will provide some variability in the fishing. If you truly want to get into offshore fishing that is probably not the boat. That is why I move to a 27 foot with twin 250s and I wish it were bigger.
> 
> At a minimum I would look for something in the 24 to 25 ft range with twin 150s at least. You probably can find a used late model one for about hte same price as the NS. I understand the issue of costs and interest but that is a lot to pay for something you may not be satisfied with depending on the type of "offshore " fishing you plan to do.


I was figuring looking at the specs that the boat would be slow, and would be pushing it through the water. Making for some low GPH or MPG how every you want to figure it.

How did the boat do fishing in 2-3's?

You guys will have to define 'offshore". I understand the limitations of the boats I am looking at. I guess people can assume anything they want, and Bill Fisher is assuming that I will be running a potato chip to far offshore. I am sure he has his reasons, as there are people doing that all the time. I have no false ideals, most all of my fishing will be within 30 miles. With most of the time within 20 miles. I know the boats I am looking at are more then enough to fish where I want to fish. I also know that I will want a larger boat, I want a larger boat now. But until the day comes that I can part with the $$$ to fill one up each weekend, then I will be limited to a boat around 22-24'.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I would say, buy used. A whaler 22 or some real fine Makos and Robalos can be had in this market, in that price range, and offer performance head and shoulders about what you are considering.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:
 

> Will be out of Sabine and Bolivar. Since I am half way between them.
> 
> Would judge by your response I can not count on you as a Buddy boat?
> 
> What you suggest 32' foutain, maybe a 450 Bertram ?


sorry,.... but i don't fish that far up the coast

just suggesting that you get the most boat you can for whatever money you're looking to spend

i feel like a boat that's bot strictly for offshore fishing should be as big and sturdy as possible so you're not restricted to the absolute best of conditions

seas don't always lay down just for the weekend and i don't know if you are a weekender or can go 24/7........ but i do know it really sucks to tie up a buncha bucks in something only to find yourself wishing you had more

wish you the best on whatever you come up with but like i said, it's just my opinion boat size, usage, creature comforts, and the safety factor

there's a lotta nice boats in the 26, 28, and on up into the 30'+ range out there that can be bot and improved upon.......... judging by where you say you'll be fishing it looks like quite a jaunt to reach the edge of the continental shelf........ <shrug>


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> there's a lotta nice boats in the 26, 28, and on up into the 30'+ range out there that can be bot and improved upon.......... judging by where you say you'll be fishing it looks like quite a jaunt to reach the edge of the continental shelf........ <shrug>


I could buy most any boat I want, but the upkeep and operating cost are more what I am looking at. 30' sounds great, and you can get into one cheap. But does no good when it takes $1000 to fill it up.

I am not stupid enough to think I can run to the self in a 22' boat. I have no grand dreams of catching bill fish, happy for you guys that can get out there and do that. But chill out and remeber what you started fishing in. I am sure your first boat did not have the range to hit the Self.



Ernest said:


> I would say, buy used. A whaler 22 or some real fine Makos and Robalos can be had in this market, in that price range, and offer performance head and shoulders about what you are considering.


All of the ones you listed would be 5-8 years old to get in my price range. Depending on the boat could be a great buy, could be a money pit. The performance would have to be much, much better to drop the money on a boat that old compared to a new boat with a 4/stroke. That was one of the reasons I asked about the NS boat. Could not find out much about them, and wanted to know more. I do not need all the bells and whistles. In fact would perfer a plain boat over a boat with a bunch of **** that can go wrong. Whalers tend to be very much overpriced, but hold resale better. Rabalos are nice, and alos on my short list. But to get what I need would have to be used. Also been looking at the Edgewaters, but finding one in my price range used is going to be hard. They hold resale good also ,and tend to not last long.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

North Texas Fiberglass said:


> From what I've seen of Nautic Star, they are actually pretty good boats. I love Sea Pro, but since Bayliner just bought Sea Pro, I am hold them with reservation. Generally anythign Bayliner touches goes downhill. They are dropping their current Trophy line, and bringing in Sea Pro, and dropping the Sea Pro name.
> 
> But as mentioned, Nautic Star seems to be a good boat. They've been out long enough that if there were any real problems, we should have heard of them so far.


Bayliner did not buy SeaPro. Brunswick Marine bought Sea Pro. Brunswick also owns Boston Whaler, Mercury Marine, SeaRay, Cabo Yachts, Triton, Albermarle, Hatteras, and a whole bunch more brands including Bayliner and Trophy. For the past couple of years, they were selling the SeaPros re-colored gray and rebadges as "Lagunas". But the brand was the victim of recent cost cutting measures and is no more....at least for the near term. There are still plenty of unsold hulls on dealer lots though.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Oh, I am saying way more than 5 to 8 years. I am talkin classics, with fresh power. Zero bells and whistles. As in buff the gel coat, wax up, add some fresh fuel, new anchor rode, and life jackets, and go fishing kinda rides.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Oh, I am saying way more than 5 to 8 years. I am talkin classics, with fresh power. Zero bells and whistles. As in buff the gel coat, wax up, add some fresh fuel, new anchor rode, and life jackets, and go fishing kinda rides.


That is always a choice.

But can not forget the truck tire inner-tubes, fix-a-flat, and duct tape.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Bill Fisher was just concerned, I hear it at least once a week on the VHF radio. Someone is stuck 20 miles out in a boat that is no where near equiped for being out there and honestly it does put strain on the CG, I have a few friends stationed here in Port A and this past labor day was full of great stored from them. The crew and I have had to cancel fishing trips because we had to tow someone back inshore because their 1970s outboard had broken down. Was I gonna leave them? No but what if somthing was to happen to them? 

They didnt even have any duct tape, inner tubes and fix-aflat either. 

I go out on a single engine boat all the time in the summer, but the farthest ill go is to the anchored ships and troll for kings. On top of that I have a good VHF radio and a boat tow us membership and when we want to go for the big boys we break out the bigger boat. All in all I think Bill Fisher justs want any boater to be safe out there and not put your faith into one single engine. 

Be safe out there...

Drew


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

DFoley said:


> They didnt even have any duct tape, inner tubes and fix-aflat either.
> 
> Be safe out there...
> 
> Drew


Well, that was the problem.

I will have a kicker. Not as good as twins, but at least a backup if the big motor goes down.

I really did not want this to turn into a ******* match as to what boat is best. Just wanted some info on a specific boat.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jolly Roger I didn't mean the boat was slow. Mine would run about 43 on the top end in the intercoastal.. However, when you get it in 2 to 3s you won't be able to run over about 15. You won't be able to take the pounding. the 19 in deadrise doesn't help. If you get over 3s you are probably talking even slower. A 30 mile run can be a half day event. The boat fishes fine in 2 to 3s. In 4s it becomes a balancing act. As I recall the boat only weighs about 2700 pounds. 

You probably will spend a lot more time inside of 15 miles than you plan. This year, up till recently, there were probably about 5 days you could have actually gotten out to 30 miles. Your best bet is going to be August and September for the longer runs. Don't set your expectations too high for offshore fishing with that size boat. If the offshore bug has really bitten you I would seriously go for a little bigger used boat with twins. The reality is you will not be filling the boat up on each trip. Also, the friends that go with you will/should help pay for the gas. I go most every weekend with anywhere from 3 to 5 people. I never say anything to anyone about helping pay for the gas, they just do. When they ask how much they owe I just tell them how many gallons we burned and whatever you thing is fair. Most of the time the people I fish with completely cover the fuel and some of the bait. The only time it really costs me anything is when I take my own family.

I know how much I love fishing offshore and I am trying to be as objective as I can.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Yo, I meant to comment about the boat! Sorry! We were a nautic star dealer up till bout 2 years ago but due to conflicting motor interests and a rep that liked to stick his nose where it didnt belong. We sold a bunch of them, very fine bay boat. We sold the 22s like hot cakes and the "offshore" models as well. Most of them we maxed the HP on. We still have a bunch running out there. I can say that in 2s and 3s the 2200 bay boat will be wet and with the lower sides not very fun when you get that 40+ pound king haha. 

The "Offshore" models (I say that loosely) are lacking in the space but the ride isnt too bad for a 20 foot boat in 2s. The 2200 bay boat will get suprisingly shallow for a bay boat because of the small pocket in the back but in rougher sea thats where it begins to pound. Depending on your setup, it will do what you want but it just depends on how comfortable you want to be. Take care


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

kevindog312 said:


> You asked about the downside of the Nautic Star. First of all there is offshore fishing and then there is offshore fishing. One is truly offshore and the other is near shore. the Nautic Star is good for near shore. The boat is fairly light weight and with the 19 in dead rise I found with mine that I had to be selective on the days I would go over 15 to 20 miles. It simply took to long to get out in anything over 2 to 3 foot seas. I also found myself concerned on those days I could get out further with a single engine. The upside to the single engine is that it was economical.
> 
> With that boat I found myself constrained as to the type of fish I could consistently go after. Not saying you won't get some good fish on the shorter runs, you will. However, you are not going to get the fish you can get at 40 to 80 miles. The other upside to the Nautic Star is that you can pretty comfortably bay fish with it and that will provide some variability in the fishing. If you truly want to get into offshore fishing that is probably not the boat. That is why I move to a 27 foot with twin 250s and I wish it were bigger.
> 
> At a minimum I would look for something in the 24 to 25 ft range with twin 150s at least. You probably can find a used late model one for about hte same price as the NS. I understand the issue of costs and interest but that is a lot to pay for something you may not be satisfied with depending on the type of "offshore " fishing you plan to do.


For whatever it is worth Nauticstar now has a '25 offshore boat that can be purchased with either a large single or twin outboards. 
I heard it will premier at Texas Marine in CL either late this year or at the Janurary boat show.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

kevindog312 said:


> Jolly Roger I didn't mean the boat was slow. Mine would run about 43 on the top end in the intercoastal.. However, when you get it in 2 to 3s you won't be able to run over about 15. You won't be able to take the pounding. the 19 in deadrise doesn't help. If you get over 3s you are probably talking even slower. A 30 mile run can be a half day event. The boat fishes fine in 2 to 3s. In 4s it becomes a balancing act. As I recall the boat only weighs about 2700 pounds.
> 
> You probably will spend a lot more time inside of 15 miles than you plan. This year, up till recently, there were probably about 5 days you could have actually gotten out to 30 miles. Your best bet is going to be August and September for the longer runs. Don't set your expectations too high for offshore fishing with that size boat. If the offshore bug has really bitten you I would seriously go for a little bigger used boat with twins. The reality is you will not be filling the boat up on each trip. Also, the friends that go with you will/should help pay for the gas. I go most every weekend with anywhere from 3 to 5 people. I never say anything to anyone about helping pay for the gas, they just do. When they ask how much they owe I just tell them how many gallons we burned and whatever you thing is fair. Most of the time the people I fish with completely cover the fuel and some of the bait. The only time it really costs me anything is when I take my own family.
> 
> I know how much I love fishing offshore and I am trying to be as objective as I can.


Figured that 19 degree was a doubled edge sword, and that it would have a lot of roll to it.

But thought it would run better in 2-3', at least more then 15mph.

So is your only gripe is that it is slow in waves, did you have trim tabs?

No major complainants about anything else?



DFoley said:


> The "Offshore" models (I say that loosely) are lacking in the space but the ride isnt too bad for a 20 foot boat in 2s. The 2200 bay boat will get suprisingly shallow for a bay boat because of the small pocket in the back but in rougher sea thats where it begins to pound. Depending on your setup, it will do what you want but it just depends on how comfortable you want to be. Take care


I have no interest in a bay boat.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> For whatever it is worth Nauticstar now has a '25 boat that can be purchased with either a large single or twin outboards.
> I heard it will premier at Texas Marine either late this year or at the Janurary boat show.


Did not know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jolly Roger, no complaints about the boat other than the ones I mentioned earlier that have been fixed. Actually I found NS to be a quality boat and had no problems. It is just that calling it an "offshore" boat might be a stretch other than on the calmest of days. .


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

[, did you have trim tabs?

No major complainants about anything else?

Yes I did have trip tabs. They are a must.

]


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

as far as when I mentioned seapro there is alot of inventory that is available and its alot better boat that Nauticstar as far as offshore capable. Heres some examples:

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2002-SEA-PRO-235-92150998

Also look at 4 to 5 year old 20-26 foot cats. For some reason they lose their value faster than a monohull. I know that you can find a late 90s 22 or 24 foot cat with new power and electronics for under $35,000. Check out some of the older glacierbays and twinvees. Twinvees are nice cause you can run in the bay and still feel real comfortable offshore. They have zero ammenities though. Good luck.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Heres a killer cat. Great light offshore out to 50 miles and you can fish the bay with twin outboard reliability.
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2004-TWIN-VEE-22'awesome-91745218


----------

